

Show HN: Contentify – A real-time, collaborative content manager over GitHub - mehdim
http://thyb.github.io/contentify/#/learn-more

======
will_work4tears
Content area is just blank in Firefox 24 ESR on Windows 7. Menu shows up, no
content though.

~~~
ehPReth
Looks like a few things need to be served over https:

    
    
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://yandex.st/highlightjs/8.0/styles/default.min.css"
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://yandex.st/highlightjs/8.0/highlight.min.js"
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://builds.handlebarsjs.com.s3.amazonaws.com/handlebars-v1.1.2.js"
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://netdna.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.1.1/js/bootstrap.min.js"
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://netdna.bootstrapcdn.com/bootstrap/3.1.1/css/bootstrap.min.css"

------
Kelet
> Realtime _edition_ with Github collaborators

editing?

~~~
thyb
Thanks, fixed.

------
gault8121
How does this compare to Prose?

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I think the difference comes in the deployment story. Prose seems targeted to
a developer who would need to manage a site on their own or that's hosted on
Github pages.

Instead imagine you have a Rails app on Heroku that has some marketing pages
on it (homepage, faq, etc.)

Contextify seems like it could let you give a non-developer person access to
modify those pages in Markdown and get the changes 'deployed' without having
to do a separate loop of checking them in, and pushing the whole app back to
the server.

If it's on node - it does some things to get+render markdown on the pages
within the server. With their jQuery plugin, I _think_ they are loading
everything in from the repo after the fact (which brings up a bunch of other
issues ranging from screwing with your SEO to being down if Github is down to
being perceivably slow to load).

~~~
thyb
That't it :) well explained

SDKs stores the content from Github in a cache so that it doesn’t need to be
loaded everytime. Refreshing a page with the JS SDK can indeed be a bit slow.
However, with the Node.js SDK, with the cache, it becomes really smooth. You
can manually load all files and all the following users will receive a cached
version.

